# Anthony remains with Nuggets despite trade rumors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER (AP) -- After a summer filled with rampant rumors that had Carmelo Anthony heading to New Jersey and then New York, the Nuggets All-Star remains in a powder-blue uniform for the season opener.
> 
> He pretty much figured it would play out just like this.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/10/26/carmelo-anthony-nuggets.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

